# Budgie bonding & training



## Mazenblu (Jun 2, 2016)

Is it possible to train a budgie that can fly? I'very been working with mine for some time and apparently his clipped wings have grown back. Do I need to get them clipped again and if I do what will it do to our current bond?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, it is very possible to train budgies with full flight  Most members on here have full flighted budgies and many of them have very strong bonds with their birds. 

My girl's wings were severely clipped when I first got her, too, but I allowed her wings to grow out and it actually helped her to be more confident when outside of the cage.


----------

